# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Thái Land trọn gói giá rẻ - bà con ủng hộ nhe - 0166.3553.181

## thuylua

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ SAO BIỂN*
* WWW.SAOBIENTRAVEL.COM*
*THÁI** LAND** 6N5D THÁNG 6 KHOI HÀNH CÁC NGÀY 3,7,10,14,17,21,24,28 /6 GIÁ 3**48$ HH :35$/KHÁCH* 
*SIN-MÃ 7N6D GIÁ 608 $ HH 40$CÁC NGÀY*
*                                                 - 2,13,20/THÁNG 5* 
*                                            -  3,17/THÁNG 6*
*                                              - 1,15/THÁNG 7* 
*SINGAPORE** KHỞI HÀNH THỨ 5 HÀNG TUẦN GIÁ 509$*
*ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LH :MS THÙY LỤA :0166.3553.181*
* RẤT MONG SỰ ỦNG HỘ CỦA MỌI NGƯÒI !!!!         THANK !!!*

                                                [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image002.gif[/IMG] 









[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image003.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image004.gif[/IMG] 








Khởi hành       : thứ 5 – chủ nhật háng tuầnThời gian        : 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour          : _________________________________________________
Ngày thứ 1 :
                          TP.HCM –  BANGKOK                                    ( Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay )


+ Trưởng đoàn của Quốc Tế Sao Biển sẽ đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất  để đáp chuyến bay đi Thái Lan. Đến vương quốc Thai Lan xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Bangkok về đêm…          
 Ngày thứ 2 :
                           BANGKOK – PATTAYA                                    (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)


+ Dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophraya xem thuyền Rồng của nhà vua, xem hiện tượng cá nổi trên sông.
+ Tham quan Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế Hoàng, được vua Rama V xây dựng vào năm 1901, và từ đó đến nay vẫn luôn được bảo tồn cẩn thận để quảng bá sự huy hoàng và thịnh vượng của một thời kì hoàng kim.- Đây là tòa nhà bằng gỗ Teak màu vàng đẹp và lớn nhất thế giới, trong Hoàng Cung trưng bày các tác phẩm như: Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…. Tại đây Quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. 
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image006.gif[/IMG]+ Đoàn dùng cơm trưa sau đó Quý khách tham quan *vườn thú hoang dã SAFARI WORLD* - 1 trong những điểm dừng chân nổi tiếng cho du khách, tận mắt chứng kiến đời sống hoang dã của các loài thú., thưởng thức những màn đấu súng hấp dẫn đến ngẹt thở của *các chàng Cowboy miền viễn Tây*, chương trình *"cho sư tử biển ăn"**, Điệp viên 007, khỉ boxing, cá heo biểu diễn…*
+ Tham quan Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc.
+ Sau đó xe đi thẳng về thành phố ma quỷ Pattaya, khi đến nơi Quý khách dùng bữa tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tham gia các show về đêm tại Pataya (chi phí tự túc)…
Ngày thứ 3 :
                                  PATTAYA                                                 ( Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều )


+ Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách khởi hành đi Đảo San Hô(Coral) bằng tàu cao tốc, tại đây quý khách có thể tắm biển hay tham gia các trò chơi như: Dù kéo, Lướt ván, Lái Canô, Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Chi phí tự túc).
+ Tham quan xưởng chế tác đá quý (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001) Thái Lan được biết đến là một quốc gia nổi tiếng khai thác về đá quý.
+ Tham quan làng dân tộc Nonooch, dạo chơi tại Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch thật đẹp và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm bản sắc Thái Lan như: Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v.. Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn của các chú voi : voi đá bong, voi vẽ tranh, voi đạp xe, voi massage…
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image008.gif[/IMG] + Sau khi ăn trưa, tiếp đến tham quan Trân Bảo Phật Sơn - núi Phật được khắc bằng vàng 24k, cao 140 mét được chiếu bằng tia laze khắc lên vách núi để tặng cho vua Rama IX nhân dịp 50 năm trị vì vương quốc Thái Lan.
+ Dùng cơm tối. Sau đó quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ _massage Thái cổ truyền_ giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya… 
Ngày thứ 4 :
                    PATTAYA – BANGKOK                                          (Ăn sang, trưa, chiều)


+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan Công viên Sriracha Tiger Zoo, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem những màn biểu diễn thật hấp dẫn như: Show Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv….
+ Tham quan Trung tâm yến sào và tìm hiểu về các loại yến. 
+ Đến _cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái_ để dùng thử và mua sắm.
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image010.gif[/IMG]+ Đoàn đưa khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hồng Kông được chứng nhận lớn nhất Châu Á và nổi tiếng tại Thái Lan – Royal Dragon đặc biệt với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng giày trượt patin độc đáo và trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc (Hoặc ăn ở nhà hàng trung hoa).
  + Tham quan chùa Phật Vàng lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5,5 tấn. Tượng được đúc theo phong cách Sukhothai tĩnh lặng và được khám phá một cách tình cờ vào thập niên 1950 Người địa phương cho rằng bức tượng lớn nhất thế giới này biểu thị cho sự thịnh vượng và thuần khiết cũng như sức mạnh và quyền năng. 
+. Đoàn đến nơi viếng Phật Bốn Mặt nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất Bangkok
+ Sau đó Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng   (show Bêđê) do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện…
Ngày thứ 5 :
                                   BANGKOK                                                                  ( Ăn sáng)


+  Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do đi tham quan mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn như: *WORLD TRADE CENTRE, BAIYOKE SKY, PRATUNAM MARKET, PLATINUM, ROBINSON SILOM, RACHADA SAGO MARKET ...* ( _HDV sẽ cung cấp mọi chi tiết thông tin cho quý khách_ ).
Ngày thứ 6 :
                                BANGKOK - TP.HCM                                   ( Ăn sáng , ăn trưa)


+ Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Survanahumi đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM. đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chương trình kết thúc, trưởng đoàn chia tay với quý khách. Hẹn gặp lại!
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image011.gif[/IMG]                             







[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image014.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image015.jpg[/IMG]





                                 TK 69: SGN/BKK 20:25 – 22:00                                       QR 617: SGN/BKK 17:50 – 19:40
                                 TK 68: BKK/SGN 15:20 – 16:50                                       QR 608: BKK/SGN 20:10 – 21:45

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/09/clip_image011.gif[/IMG] 

Bao gồm :

Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đoàn ( SGN – BKK – SGN ).Thuế phi trường hai nước , phí An ninh, phụ phí xăng dầu. (Giá Thuế được áp dụng  theo thời điểm xuất vé ).Ăn nghĩ  tham quan theo chương trình.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3sao.Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.Nón và bao hộ chiếu.Trưởng đoàn và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.Phí bảo hiểm tai nạn ( mức bồi thường cao nhất về người là 10.000 USD/khách)

Không bao gồm :

Hộ chiếu phải còn hạn trên 06tháng ( phải còn nguyên vẹn, không chỉnh sửa ).Hành lý quá cước qui định ( Theo quy định là 20kg ( gửi ) + 7kg ( xách tay )/khách ).Các chi phí cá nhân ( phí điện thoại, giặt ủi, ăn uống ngoài chương trình, phí khuân vác hành lý, …)Tiền típ hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương              :    380.000 VNĐ/khách (~  18 USD).Phí visa nhập cảnh Việt nam (VK + NN)                   :    840.000 VNĐ/khách (~  40 USD).Phòng đơn phụ thu                                                     : 2.310.000 VNĐ/khách (~110 USD).Chi phí phát sinh nếu chuyến bay bị huỷ trong trường hợp bất khả kháng : thiên tai, thời tiết, đình công ……..
Chú ý : Thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi theo sự sắp xếp của CTY để phù hợp với tình hình thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan đã nêu trong chương trình.   
Đối với trẻ em ( Tính theo ngày sinh ) :

Từ dưới 02 tuổi                        : 30% giá tour + thuế ( ngủ chung giường với người lớn )Từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi      : 75% giá tour + thuế( ngủ chung giường với người lớn )Từ 12 tuổi trở lên                      : bằng giá người lớn .
Điều kiện huỷ tour ( Không tính thứ bảy, chủ nhật và ngày lễ ) :

Khách chịu phí phạt 4.200.000 VNĐ (~200 USD) sau khi đóng cọc.Huỷ tour trước 07 ngày khởi hành, khách chịu phí phạt 50% giá tour.Huỷ tour trước 05 ngày khởi hành, khách chịu phí phạt 80% giá tour.Huỷ tour trước 03 ngày khởi hành, khách chịu phí phạt 100% giá tour.
Lưu ý:

Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.Do tính chất là đoàn ghép khách lẻ, du lịch Sea Star Travel sẽ co trách nhiệm nhận khách cho đủ đoàn (15 khách người lớn trở lên) thì đoàn sẽ khởi hành đúng lịch trình. Nếu số lượng đoàn dưới 15 khách, cty sẽ có trách nhiệm thong báo cho khách trước ngày khởi hành 4 ngày và sẽ thỏa thuận lại ngày khởi hành mới, hoặc hoàn trả lại toàn bộ số tiền khách đã đăng ký trước đó.Đối với khách hàng từ 70 tuồi đến 85 tuổi, gia đình vá quý khách phải cam kết đảm bảo tình trạng sức khỏe với cty chúng tôi trước khi tham gia tour. Nếu có bất cứ sự cố nào xảy ra trên tuor, cty Sea Star Travel sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm dưới mọi tình huống.Trường hợp quý khách không được xuất cảnh hay nhập cảnh lý do cá nhân. Sea Star Travel sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm và sẽ không hoàn trả tiền tour.

KÍNH CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ 1 CHUYẾN THAM QUAN THẬT VUI VẺ!

----------

